# DOWN 5-6 FEB 2022 for Upgrades



## Editor

Be down some time this coming weekend. No exact time, so if it is offline, try again later.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## my-thyme




----------



## PJay

Great! Something told me this was coming. Looking forward.


----------



## Grumpy

This have anything to do with the inability to access the forums last night around 630/7pm??


----------



## stgislander




----------



## TPD

GregV814 said:


> *OKAY IF THE SITE GOES DOWN, ILL REVERT TO POSTING MY RANDOM CONVOLUTIONS ON THE STALL WALLS IN NON GENDER SPECIFIC RESTROOMS. YOUVE BEEN WARNED*


Well you won’t be able to do that at the State Farm bathrooms.


----------



## somdadmin

Grumpy said:


> This have anything to do with the inability to access the forums last night around 630/7pm??


No, The SSL certificate expired because there is some kind of congestion at the Certificate Issuer (Sectigo) that resulted in several days worth of automated attempts to install a new certificate being rejected. This has impacted numerous servers and thousands of domains across the world (not all at the same time).


----------



## Sneakers

somdadmin said:


> No, The SSL certificate expired because there is some kind of congestion at the Certificate Issuer (Sectigo) that resulted in several days worth of automated attempts to install a new certificate being rejected. This has impacted numerous servers and thousands of domains across the world (not all at the same time).


Ah.  That explains the same error I was getting a few weeks ago when trying to get a fresh copy of OpenOffice.  Works now.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

So it's Pinky's fault?


----------



## black dog

Thats no big deal, thats when I upload porn sent from an un named island compound.


----------



## PJay

Reminder or if anyone missed announcement.


----------



## kwillia




----------



## BOP

somdadmin said:


> No, The SSL certificate expired because there is some kind of congestion at the Certificate Issuer (Sectigo) that resulted in several days worth of automated attempts to install a new certificate being rejected. This has impacted numerous servers and thousands of domains across the world (not all at the same time).


It's because of covid.  

And white supremacy.


----------



## Grumpy

BOP said:


> It's because of covid.
> 
> And white supremacy.


I don't know how you posted that, the forums are down for the weekend.


----------



## BOP

Grumpy said:


> I don't know how you posted that, the forums are down for the weekend.


It's a mira-clee.

Okay, it's my white privilege.  Don't tell anyone, or everyone will want some.


----------



## my-thyme

Oh, man, changes?


----------



## PJay

Sounded like the changes will be good when mentioned a year or two ago. Tried to find the thread but no luck.


----------



## PJay

Preview before send gone?


----------



## PJay

Also, when I paste a link in the message area it doesn't appear?


----------



## vraiblonde

PJay said:


> Preview before send gone?



It's in the upper right corner of the message box.


----------



## vraiblonde

PJay said:


> Also, when I paste a link in the message area it doesn't appear?




Not sure what you mean?









						Southern Maryland Online
					

Your online community for Calvert, Charles, and St. Mary's counties. News, Classifieds, Announcements, Community Calendar, and Forums. Locally owned small business since 1996!




					somd.com


----------



## PJay

vraiblonde said:


> Not sure what you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Maryland Online
> 
> 
> Your online community for Calvert, Charles, and St. Mary's counties. News, Classifieds, Announcements, Community Calendar, and Forums. Locally owned small business since 1996!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somd.com



I copied that same link and pasted it in to send ..it's not appearing...says "oops"


----------



## PJay

I paste it in where it says "write your reply" like I use to...


----------



## PrchJrkr

PJay said:


> I paste it in where it says "write your reply" like I use to...


It shows up for me. Paste your link then click on preview. See if it doesn't show up.


----------



## vraiblonde

__





						Fox News
					

America is Watching.




					foxnews.com


----------



## vraiblonde

It's working for me.


----------



## PJay

PrchJrkr said:


> It shows up for me. Paste your link then click on preview. See if it doesn't show up.



Nope it doesn't


----------



## PJay

vraiblonde said:


> It's working for me.


----------



## PrchJrkr

PJay said:


> Nope it doesn't


Maybe log out and log back in and try.


----------



## Sneakers

PrchJrkr said:


> Maybe log out and log back in and try.


And close all your browser windows and launch a fresh copy.


----------



## DaSDGuy

DOWN 5-6 FEB 2022 for Upgrades
					

Preview before send gone?   It's in the upper right corner of the message box.




					forums.somd.com
				





Seems ok


----------



## Grumpy

Sneakers said:


> And close all your browser windows and launch a fresh copy.


 You need to work on your Indian accent.


----------



## Sneakers

Grumpy said:


> You need to work on your Indian accent.


Sorry.... been a while since I've done desktop or phone support.


----------



## Editor

PJay said:


> I paste it in where it says "write your reply" like I use to...


Try posting it here...so we can see...

BTW, some sites may not facilitate the generation of Snippets. Some paranoid news sites issue a browser challenge to which our snippet generator can not respond. They do it to foil bots, I guess. In cases like this, our forums will just display the link you pasted, not the snippet.


----------



## PJay

Thank you everyone! 

It was saying link copied but it wasn't..had to copy a different way than I normally do. I dunno... working now, tho. 










						DOWN 5-6 FEB 2022 for Upgrades
					

Preview before send gone?   It's in the upper right corner of the message box.




					forums.somd.com


----------



## vraiblonde

PJay said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> It was saying link copied but it wasn't..had to copy a different way than I normally do. I dunno... working now, tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWN 5-6 FEB 2022 for Upgrades
> 
> 
> Preview before send gone?   It's in the upper right corner of the message box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.somd.com



This is a real question because I like to learn things I don't know so some day I can be the smartest person in the room:  how do you copy besides Ctrl+C?


----------



## Sneakers

vraiblonde said:


> how do you copy besides Ctrl+C?


Right-Click / Copy.


----------



## Sneakers

Toolbar - Edit / copy


----------



## PJay

vraiblonde said:


> This is a real question because I like to learn things I don't know so some day I can be the smartest person in the room:  how do you copy besides Ctrl+C?



Not using a desktop, using phone.


----------



## BOP

Grumpy said:


> You need to work on your Indian accent.


"Sir, I understand your frustration.  I am a customer just like you, so together we will be working to find a solution to this issue."


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Editor

PJay said:


> It was saying link copied but it wasn't..had to copy a different way than I normally do. I dunno... working now, tho.


Different browsers copy/paste things in different ways. Microsoft likes to grab all of the invisible HTML formatting that surrounds whatever you are copying and insert that crap into wherever you are pasting it. Sometimes you might want this, usually I don't.

Some browsers, Brave for sure, maybe all Chromium-based browsers, have an option to "paste as plain text." That is the BEST OPTION to use when pasting links into the forums.


----------



## PJay

Editor said:


> Different browsers copy/paste things in different ways. Microsoft likes to grab all of the invisible HTML formatting that surrounds whatever you are copying and insert that crap into wherever you are pasting it. Sometimes you might want this, usually I don't.
> 
> Some browsers, Brave for sure, maybe all Chromium-based browsers, have an option to "paste as plain text." That is the BEST OPTION to use when pasting links into the forums.


Thank you


----------



## somdadmin

P.S. Anything that might not have been working quite as advertised right after the aforementioned upgrade and up until this morning, is probably working right now.


----------

